# Cab Tractor Interior Mirror



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a JD 375 round baler that I use behind a JD 2355 Cab tractor. It is rough on the neck about watching the bale monitor. I was told to get a overhead mirror and that it would help remedy my situation. Does anyone know who manufactures or where I might locate this type of mirror? I was told that these mirrors are approximately 3"-4" wide by 24"-30" long. Regards, Mike


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Auto Parts Store should have something that will work.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

i using a ag cam really nice put it any where u want it put screen on dash really neat


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like something in a school bus, Maybe find an old school bus and get a mirror off it.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Check with Harbor Freight. They have a package that includes 2 B&W cameras and a monitor for $49 on sale coming up June 11-12 & 13th. The item number is 66556. Regular price is $89.95. You don't have to use both cameras either. Not sure if that will be a sale for all stores or just some here in the Midwest. Check it out on line at Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have wireless cams mounted on all my balers round and big square. I know exactly what you mean about neck twisting. with my monitors and 7" screen for cam I never turn around , almost never . cams came off ebay and they were about 85.00 with big monitor. works great been using them for a few years.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

sloan express should have some mirrors also. or any truckstop.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful info fellas. The wireless cam sounds like a heck of a idea. I will look into that option.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

i saw a group of three different sizes at my JD dealer this weekend. different size and prices,

I would like to add a mirrior myself but i am afraid the vibration may distort anything in view. I have an open cab JD 5205,

i saw a large circle mirrior installed, on the fiberglass canopy top, but no one knew if it vibrated in the field.


----------

